# 300gal or 180gal??????



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

I just accuired 3 new piranhas to add to my "forced shoal" and two of the three had layed eggs in the lfs about a week ago. Had my eyes on em for a while. Any way I have a 300gal growout and two 180's and was just wondering if my chances would be substantialy better in the 300 for breeding. they have 6 feet x32x22 roughly and enjoy every bit of it. Any way they are in there cause i need to recoat the three sides and bottom of the 180. Still perfecting my design. There are about 400 angels in with them but are too small to be eaten.......so far (they may have sneaked one).

RRRRR PPPPP
R R P P
RRRRR PPPPP
R R P
R R P
R R P BREEDER's


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

geostomp said:


> I just accuired 3 new piranhas to add to my "forced shoal" and two of the three had layed eggs in the lfs about a week ago. Had my eyes on em for a while. Any way I have a 300gal growout and two 180's and was just wondering if my chances would be substantialy better in the 300 for breeding. they have 6 feet x32x22 roughly and enjoy every bit of it. Any way they are in there cause i need to recoat the three sides and bottom of the 180. Still perfecting my design. There are about 400 angels in with them but are too small to be eaten.......so far (they may have sneaked one).
> 
> RRRRR PPPPP
> R R P P
> ...


how many p's are in there now?If only 5-7 I would keep them in the 180.Then when they breed you can use the 300 for a grow out.A couple hundred 2" reds in a tank! That would be tight!


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Ya there are 8 of 'em. I was thinking 1000 dime size in the 300. I just want eggs.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i just want to see the pics when the 300 is filled with babies


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

1000 P's in one tank would be impressive


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

the 300 gallon might give you a higher survivel with your babys. just to let you guys no i had 1,500 dime size piranhas in 50 gallon tank. today i have 400 quater size in a 50 gallon and 2 -29 gallon with approx 700 in each. as you could imagine it is very amazing at feeding time.

good luck


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I aggree w/ keeping the shoal in the 180 and use the 300 as a grow out.



rm123 said:


> the 300 gallon might give you a higher survivel with your babys. just to let you guys no i had 1,500 dime size piranhas in 50 gallon tank. today i have 400 quater size in a 50 gallon and 2 -29 gallon with approx 700 in each. as you could imagine it is very amazing at feeding time.
> 
> good luck


lets see em!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

rm123 said:


> the 300 gallon might give you a higher survivel with your babys. just to let you guys no i had 1,500 dime size piranhas in 50 gallon tank. today i have 400 quater size in a 50 gallon and 2 -29 gallon with approx 700 in each. as you could imagine it is very amazing at feeding time.
> 
> good luck


where is the pics?


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Malok said:


> the 300 gallon might give you a higher survivel with your babys. just to let you guys no i had 1,500 dime size piranhas in 50 gallon tank. today i have 400 quater size in a 50 gallon and 2 -29 gallon with approx 700 in each. as you could imagine it is very amazing at feeding time.
> 
> good luck


where is the pics?
[/quote]

i posted a new topic with pictures


----------

